# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Oproep: Scoliosepatiënten met neurologische symptomen

## Quincy2010

Beste mensen,

Ik plaats hier een oproep voor mensen die met name scoliose hebben en daarbij vervelende neurologische symptomen zoals verhoogde hersendruk, dat houdt in een druk/ pijn in het hoofd, misselijkheid, druk in het achterhoofd en een dronkenmansgang.

Ik zit met deze klachten en dat wordt door de neurologen in ons ziekenhuis niet erkend.
Volgens hen bestaat dit niet, maar door de scheefstand komen de organen en zenuwbanen in de knel waardoor de bloedsomloop en het hersenvocht niet meer goed kan stromen.
De bovenstaande vervelende klachten met zich meebrengt kunnen je invalideren.
Dit geldt voor mensen met een torsie/kyfo scoliose, omdat we hier spreken van een scheefstand en een draai in de wervel.
Daarbij brengen deze klachten ook veel pijn met zich mee en als ik in een brace de scheefstand wat tegen kan houden dan verdwijnen gaandeweg ook deze nare symptomen.
Daarbij heb ik de ervaring dat ik na 56 jaar elke dag fysiotherapie thuis doe dat mijn spieren eerder in kracht verliezen dan ze aansterken.

Ook vraag ik als mensen een neuroloog en orthopeed hebben die deze combinatie erkennen om mij het adres hun ziekenhuis door te geven, om erkenning in mijn klachten te krijgen.

het wordt een tijd dat deze klachten als zodaniog erkend gaan worden.

Ik zou dankbaar zijn voor de reacties die hierop komen, zodat mijn gevecht van erkenning een plaats in de medische wereld kan krijgen.


Bij voorbaat dank en een hartelijke groet,

Quincy

----------

